# ملاحظتى على بعض مهندسى الاجهزة الطبية



## sama1 (5 أغسطس 2009)

لاحظت خلال فترة عملى كمهندس اجهزة طبية من اكثر من 15 عام ان بعض المهندسين العاملين ف هذا 
المجال يجعلون جل اهتمامهم00 ف المجال الطبى فقط بالنسبة للجهاز وطريقة تعامله مع المريض 
ولا يعط هذا الاهتمام للناحية الفنية وهى الجزئية الخاصه به كمهندس اجهزة طبية .
واوضح فأقول انه على الرغم من اهمية معرفتى ب ال function الخاصة بالجهاز وطبيعة عمله 
الا انه اولا و اخيرا جهاز الكترونى يسري عليه ما يسري على كافة الاجهزة الالكترونية (مع التحفظ 
فى احياطيات الامان كونه يتعامل مباشرة مع المريض human device .....فيجب على انا كمهندس الاهتمام اكثر بالناحية الهندسية واحاول الاهتمام بها وتقويتها وتعزيزها بالدراسة والدورات التدريبية
لكى احترم طبيعة عملى كمهندس ولا اتدخل ف عمل احد ...
فأذا طلب الرأى الفنى فى شىء اتقدم انا ايه بسرعه واذا طلب الرأى الفنى من الناحية الطبية تركته لاهله اذا ان كل ادرى بمهنته وتخصصه 
ما دعانى لكتابه هذه السطور هو ما رأيته من زميل لنا مهندس حدثت امامه مشكله فى احد الاجهزة الطبية وطلب منه حلها فكانت الفاجأه انه قال (دى مشكلة الكترونيه تحتاج الى مهندس الكترونيات ) ولما سألوه وانت ماذا تفعل.... فأجاب لا... انا مهندس اجهزة طبية فقط فقلت له والله انت لا انت مهندس ولا انت طبيب ولا لك تخصص معروف وكان الشكل العام لهذا المهندس مذرى جدا 
ولذا نصيحتى لكل مهندس ف هذا التخصص الالمام التام بالنحية الفنية الهندسية الالكترونية كثيرا جدا وطبعا مع عدم اهمال الجانب الطبى ولكن كل على قدر تخصصه . 
مع خالص تحياتى 
مهندس استشارى
على احمد السقا
استشارى الاجهزة الطبية


----------



## BME-Rose (5 أغسطس 2009)

تحية طيبة للزميل/الزميلة sama1 وأتصور أن المهندس الطبي يجب أن يعرف (((كل شيء عن شيء )))و(((شيء عن كل شيء))) ، أعني أن يعرف كل شيء عن مبدأعمل الجهاز الطبي المسؤول عنه (في مكان عمله :سواء أكان مشفى أو شركة أو مختبر ) ،،،،، وشيء عن كل اختصاص هندسي يخص هذا الجهاز ، وبهذا لايأخذ مكان أحد ، ويكون جدير باختصاصه


----------



## sama1 (5 أغسطس 2009)

bme-rose قال:


> تحية طيبة للزميل/الزميلة sama1 وأتصور أن المهندس الطبي يجب أن يعرف (((كل شيء عن شيء )))و(((شيء عن كل شيء))) ، أعني أن يعرف كل شيء عن مبدأعمل الجهاز الطبي المسؤول عنه (في مكان عمله :سواء أكان مشفى أو شركة أو مختبر ) ،،،،، وشيء عن كل اختصاص هندسي يخص هذا الجهاز ، وبهذا لايأخذ مكان أحد ، ويكون جدير باختصاصه


 الاخ /الاخت الزميل اشكر لك دخولك واود ان اعرفك بنفسى 

مهندس استشاري / على احمد السقا
من مصر (استشاري الاجهزة الطبية)


----------



## BME-Rose (5 أغسطس 2009)

وأنا مهندسة من سوريا وأعتقد أن وضع بعض مهندسينا شبيه بوضع بعض مهندسيكم


----------



## م مصطفى الجنابي (5 أغسطس 2009)

والله يا أخي المهندس علي كلامك كلله صح وهذه مشكلة موجودة وانا شخصتها فعلا على الساحة العملية للاسف 
شكرا جزيلا على النصيحة هذه والله يعطيك العافية
أخوك المهندس مصطفى أياد 
بغداد


----------



## BME-Rose (5 أغسطس 2009)

أعتذر للمهندس علي أحمد السقا ، لأنني أثناء التفكير في الرد على الموضوع المطروح لم ألاحظ أنك قد دونت اسمك في آخر الموضوع ، تشرفنا بمعرفتك ، هل تعمل في مشفى أم في شركة


----------



## sama1 (5 أغسطس 2009)

bme-rose قال:


> أعتذر للمهندس علي أحمد السقا ، لأنني أثناء التفكير في الرد على الموضوع المطروح لم ألاحظ أنك قد دونت اسمك في آخر الموضوع ، تشرفنا بمعرفتك ، هل تعمل في مشفى أم في شركة


 شكرا لمشاركتكم وارجوا ان يتم التعارف بيننا 
وعن عملى فى شركة خاصه بى للاستشارات الفنية والصيانة والتجهيزات الطبية


----------



## مهموم اليمن (5 أغسطس 2009)

الى الاخ/ الاستشارى على احمد السقا 
المشكلة للمهندس الطبى هى من عدم تاهيله فى الجامعة اى ان المنهج يكون عام وتشعب جدا وعليه ان يتخصص فى الماجستير وان يعمل كثير ................ معظم هذه المشاكل حدثت لنا ولا ينبغى الشماتة باحد 
مع تحياتى لشخصك الكريم 
م/ عبد الله


----------



## احمد الصديق عبد ال (9 أغسطس 2009)

الى الاخ/ الاستشارى على احمد السقا 
بالفعل مهندسى الاجهزه الطبيه يجهلون الجانب الفنى وهوالاهم 
ولك خالص الشكر على انباهك الى موضوع يمس سمعة المهندس الطبى
السودان


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (9 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
ساوضح لكم شئا مهما
قد اصاب زميلك
لماذا هناك تخصصان الالكترونيك البيوطبي والهندسة البيوطبية

donc electronique biomedicale et genie biomedical
فالاولى تشمل الصيانة reparation et maintenance
المختص فيها يستطيع تصليح الاعطاب الالكترونية
اما الهندسة الطبية c'es autre chose
فهي مجموعة من التخصصات ولكل تخصص مخبر خاص 
ك traitement d'image
traitement de signal
telemedcine
informatique medicale
et la maintenance الذي يعتقد الجميع انه الهندسة الطبية
يجب توضيح هذه الفكرة ولكل تخصصه
ان شاء الله اتضحة الصورة 
 masterEBM صاحبة التخصص
بوركتم


----------



## همزة مهندس (9 أغسطس 2009)

اما انا فاخالفكم الراي تماما فالمهندسين لديكم اذا كانوا بهذه القدرات فاقول انهم في غاية القوة 
اما لدينا فالمهم لديهم هو اي نوع من السيارة سيركبون وما هي احدث انواع الجوالات سيشترون والله المستعان 
اخوك همزة مهندس من السعودية 
تقبلو مروري


----------



## الطيب ياسين (10 أغسطس 2009)

اخواني الاعزاء المهندس الطبي دراسته تضم (الالكترون والكهرباء والفسلجة والميكانيك ) لكن يجب تطبيقه عمليا من خلال الخبرة في صيانة الاجهزة الطبية وهو عالم واسع فيجب على المهندس الطبي المتابعة والعمل المضني لكي لكي يتوصل الى الطموح المرجوا منه ومواكبة التطور .... وعالم الاجهزة الطبية جدا جميل ياخواني....:16::16::56:


----------



## ام وائل الأثرية (10 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم اخوتي الكرام 
لي دراسته تضم (الالكترون والكهرباء والفسلجة والميكانيك ) ما لازم يقول عندما يواجه مشكلة في الالكترونيك هذا مو اختصاصي لكن يقول ما عندي الخبرة الكافية فكما قال الاخ الفاضل يجب تطبيقه عمليا من خلال الخبرة في صيانة الاجهزة الطبية 
والهندسة الطبية لي عندكم هي عندنا في النظام الكلاسيكي اما عند احتضان الجزائر لنظام LMD
Licence Master Doctorat 
الامر يختلف كما الاحظ 
ونحن ما بالقوة لتتوقعوها فالاختصاص كله ظهر في الاونة الاخيرة واغلب مهندسينا العمال درسو في اوربا
والاختصاصات لي حكيتلكم عنها جميلة وقوية بس وين نطبقها او نعمل بها؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
تقبلوا فائق الاحترام مهندسينا وسابقينا في الخبرة منكم نستفيد


----------



## طالب دس (10 أغسطس 2009)

بوركم فيكم
وزيدونا من خبراتكم ولاتحرمونا


----------



## BME-Rose (12 أغسطس 2009)

الى الاخ/ الاستشارى على احمد السقا
أتمنى الاطلاع على طبيعة عملك ، وهل تشتمل على التسويق أم الصيانة أم التطوير أو يفوق ذلك
وهل الأجهزة التي تعمل بها مصنعة محلياً أم مستوردة


----------



## Eng.bassel (15 أغسطس 2009)

الموضوع مهم جداً لأن له علاقة بصورة المهندس الطبي و حضوره بين الاختصاصات الأخرى

مشكلة المهندس الطبي في سوريا أنه لم يأخذ بعده الصحيح إلى الأن مع العلم أن هذا الاختصاص موجود منذ 17 سنة تقريباً و إلى الآن لا يوجد منهج واضح لعمل المهندس في السوق
و هذا يعود إلى المهندس بحد ذاته و المجتمع
فالمهندس يجب عليه أن يرسم حدوده بنفسه و يطرح نفسه للمجتمع بالصورة الأفضل و ذلك من خلال اتقان عمله و إلمامه بكل ما يحتاج من معلومات 
و طبيعة عمل المهندس الطبي تتطلب منه معرفة الإلكترونيات و الكهرباء و الميكانيك و الفيزولوجيا و التشريح و بالتأكيد ليس المطلوب منه أن يكون محترفاً في كل ذلك و إنما في البداية عليه معرفة النقاط الأساسية و خلال عمله سوف يتخصص بمجال واحد كالأشعة مثلا و هذا يفرض عليه التوسع في موضوع محولات الجهد العالي و الكابلات التمديد و تدريع غرف الأشعة و هذا المواضيع لا حاجة لها في مجال الأجهزة المخبرية مثلا

و بكل الأحوال ليس من العيب أن يقول المهندس عندما لا يعلم كيف إصلاح الجهاز أنه لا يعلم و إنما العيب أن يقوم بمحاولة الاصلاح و هو لا يعلم و يؤدي إلى الضرر بالجهاز


----------



## حصان طروادة (2 ديسمبر 2011)

غالبية المتخرجين الجدد تكون لديهم خبرة قليلة جدا


----------



## عاشق التاريخ (16 ديسمبر 2011)

شركه اراب ميديكال من الشركات المتخصصه في استيراد الاجهزه ومستلزماتها الطبيه حيث يتوافر لدينا جميع مستلزمات كل اجهزه المونيتور ورسم القلب والدياثيرمى والتخدير والتنفس الصناعى والمصدر الضوئي وكذلك جميع انواع اللمبات الطبيه الفروع بالقاهره والاسكندريه والمنصوره للتواصل 
القاهره 16 شارع بستان الفاضل القصر العينى الاسكندريه 19 ش عبد الحميد بدوى من ش شامبليون بجوار حلوانى باليرما الازاريطه المنصوره 4 ش رمزى متفرع من ش جيهان امام مستشفي الطواري


----------

